# ssh Login mit Putty geht nicht bzw. dauert sehr lange

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider komme ich nicht mehr per ssh auf meinen Rechner.

Von einem anderen Unix geht es zwar, aber bis der Login erscheint dauert es fast eine Minute. Das Paßwort dauert noch mal.

Per putty über Windows komme ich gar nicht mehr rein.

Fehler einmal: Did not recive identification string from <IP>

Wo kann man da ansetzen ein /var/log/messages bringt nicht viel...

G. R.

----------

## think4urs11

useDNS steht auf no bzw. alternativ (reverse) dns funktioniert?

GSSAPIAuthentication steht auf no?

----------

## Yamakuzure

und was passiert, wenn du das ganz normal in der shell machst?

```
# ssh HOST -l USER
```

Ich kenne keine vergleichswerte, aber PuTTY hat bei mir so dermassen viele Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Systemeinstellungen, von Copy&Paste Fehlern mal garnicht zu reden, oder der furchtbaren Geschwindigkeit, dass ichs mitlerweile wieder rausgeworfen habe und nur ssh direkt per bash benutze. (Und ich bin auf der Arbeit durchschnittlich auf 5 verschiedenen Servern unterwegs.)

Achja: Ich hab bei PuTTY gerne gehabt, dass man zwei bis drei Sekunden nach dem Aufruf nur dass PuTTY-Fenster etwas in der Größe verändern muss, und schon hat man den Prompt. Lässt man das Fenster in Ruhe kanns mehrere Minuten dauern...

----------

